# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kıbrıs''ta Türk''ün tasfiyesi

## atoybil

Kıbrıs''ta Türk''ün tasfiyesi..............ümit üzdağ[22.12.2005]

Kıbrıs''ta KKTC''nin tasfiyesi KKTC''yi ele geçiren CTP koalisyon hükümeti tarafından sürdürülüyor. 19 Aralık 2005 tarihinde KKTC Cumhuriyet Meclisi CTP-DP hükümetinin Rumlara Kuzey Kıbrıs''taki eski malları için tazminat, takas ve iade olanağı yaratan "Anayasa''nın 159.Maddesinin (1)''inci Fıkrasının ( b ) Bendi Kapsamına Giren Taşınmaz Malların Tazmini, Takası ve İadesi Yasa Tasarısı" nı Cumhuriyet Meclisi Genel Kurulu''nda oyçokluğuyla kabul etti. Tasarı, Genel Kurul''dan UBP ve BDH''nın 17 olumsuz oyuna karşılık, CTP ve DP''nin 29 olumlu oyuyla geçerek Kıbrıs meselesinde oldukça kritik bir sürece girilmiş oldu. 

Söz konusu yasa ile KKTC''de 1974 öncesi var olan ve kullanılmayan taşınır ve taşınmaz malları Rumlara iadeyi öngörüyor. Bu yasa tasarısı ile KKTC Anayasasının 159.maddesinin değiştirilecektir. Anayasanın 159.maddesi kuzeyde kalan tüm eski Rum mallarının KKTC Devletine ait olduğu vurgulanmaktaydı. 159.madde kapsamında KKTC Devleti İskan Eşdeğer ve Topraklandırma Yasasını (1977) yaparak güneyde eş değer mal bırakan ve tapularını devlete bırakarak feragatname imzalayan vatandaşlara KKTC tapusu, Türkiye''den gelen vatandaşlara da verilen mallar için Tahsis Belgesi verilmiştir. 

Meclisten geçirilen yeni yasa ile 1974 öncesinde Rum malı olan ve bugün ''tapusu'' olmayan arazilerin kurulacak Komisyon ile hemen iadesi öngörülmektedir. Bu komisyonda talep üzerine eski Rum malları için iade, takas, tazminat veya kullanım kaybının tazmini de hedeflenmektedir. Taşınmaz malların yanında taşınır malların tazminini öngören tasarıda oluşacak komisyonun 7 kişilik olması, bu 7 kişinin 2''sinin Kıbrıslı Türk, 2 Kıbrıslı Rum ve en az 2 üye yabancıların oluşması öngörülmektedir. 

Loizudu Davası 1998 yılında neticelenmiş ve Loizudu''ya 1 milyon dolar tazminat ödenmesi Türk hükümeti tarafından kabul edilmişti. 2 Aralık 2003 tarihinde Ankara''nın Titina Loizudu''ya ödeme yapmayı kabul etmesi ardından kararın MüLKİYET İADESİ ile ilgili bölümünün "2005 yılı sonundan önce gündeme getirilmemesi" uzlaşısında olunmuştur. Demek ki 2006 Aralık ayında Strasbourg''da bu hükümet Loizudu''ya malının iadesi için çıkarılacak Avrupa Konseyi kararını kabul edecek gibi görünüyor.

Hükümetin Louzidu kararı neticesinde artık bahsekonu malların iadesi ile ilgili AİHM''ne açılan davalarla karşı karşıya kalmayacağı inancı ve de ''emsal sayılmaması'' şerhi ile kabul ettikleri Loizudu davası ardından AİHM''nde değerlendirmeye alınan Arestis davası Türkiye''nin sözleşme ihlallerinden sorumlu olacağını göstermiştir. Myra Ksenides Arestis, Türkiye aleyhine açtığı davada kapalı Maraş bölgesindeki mallarını geri alabilmeyi talep etmiştir. 

Bahse konu davaları sonlandırmak maksadı ile iç hukuk yollarının açılması gerektiğine inanan KKTC hükümeti, Türkiye ile birlikte Louzidu davası gibi davaların açılmasını önlemek maksadı ile böyle bir karar almak istediklerini ifade etmektedirler. Ancak tasarının yürürlüğe girmesi ile iki kesimlilikten uzaklaşılarak KKTC devletinden tasfiye olunarak 1974 öncesi mülkiyet rejimine geri dönülecek zemin oluşturulacaktır.
Bu sonuç BM kararlarına da aykırı olacaktır. KKTC''de yaşayan ve güneyde mal bırakan Kıbrıs Türkleri bu uygulamada değerlendirilmeye bile alınmamıştır. Annan planında bile bu şekilde bir uygulama olmamıştır. Güneydeki Türk mallarının korunması şeklinde bir uygulama içeren plandan daha da gerilere gidilerek KKTC''deki eski Rum mallarının Rumlara iadesi öngörülmektedir. Kıbrıs Türkleri adada azınlık konumuna düşürülmek üzeredirler.

Mülklerin iadesi ile ilgili uygulamadan ilk etkilenecek olan Maraş bölgesi ve Karpaz bölgesi olacaktır. Türk askerinin adadaki meşru varlığı anılan yasa ile göz ardı edilerek hareket edileceği aşikardır. ünümüzdeki günlerde Rumlara iadesi yapılan arazilerde askeri bölgeler içerisinde olan eski Rum malları iade edilmeyeceğinde bahse konu Rumlar AİHM''ne giderek adada 1960 Garanti ve İttifak Antlaşmalarından doğan hakkı ile var olan Türk askeri de işgalci diye ifade edilecektir. Türk askerinin işgalci olduğuna dair daha önce Avrupa Parlamentosu tarafından alınan 1996 ve 1998 kararları ve sonraki söylemler daha da meşrulaştırılarak adadan asker çekilmesi istenerek asker sayısının azaltılması istenecektir. 

Türk hükümetinin iktidarda bulunduğu süreçte AİHM tarafından sonuçlanan Louzidu davasını kabul ederek Kıbrıs meselesini mülkiyet konusunda AB zemininde sorunu ele alarak bu konuyu çıkmaza sokmuştur. Anılan KKTC Meclis kararı hemen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti''nde yer alan muhalefet partileri, kurum kuruluşları tarafından ivedi olarak ele alınmalı ve KKTC''de bu konuda gerçekleştirilecek olan PROTESTO YüRüYüşüMüZE destek beyan edilmelidir. Bu konuda Türk kamuoyunun Kıbrıs Türklerine desteği hayati öneme sahiptir. 
Kıbrıs''ın Türk kalması, Anavatan''ın garantörlüğünün devamı, adadaki Türk askerinin meşruluğunun sürmesi için herkesin safını belirterek tavrını ortaya koyma zamanı gelmiştir. Türk milliyetçilerinin uyanması, davranması ve Türk milletine öncülüğü üstlenmesinin vakti gelmiştir. Türk milliyetçileri için Kıbrıs''ın özel bir önemi vardır. 

Bu sadece Başbuğ Türkeş''in Kıbrıs''ta doğması ile ilgili değildir. Kıbrıs, bir doğum yerinin değil, bir davanın adıdır Türk milliyetçileri için. Başbuğ Türkeş, Hindistan''dan sürgünden döndükten sonra beraber sürgüne yollandığı arkadaşlarının bir kısmı ile dönemin hükümet başkanı İsmet İnönü''ye gizli kanallarla bir haber yollamıştır. 

General Grivas''ın EOKA-B faaliyetlerine karşı Kıbrıs Türkünün mücadelesini örgütlemek için Kıbrıs''a gitmeye talip olurlar. İnönü bir süre düşündükten sonra bu teklifi reddeder. Ancak, CKMP''nin başına Başbuğ''un Genel Başkan olarak geçmesinden sonra Konur Sokaktaki ilk Genel Merkez''in önüne 1966''da küçük bir havuz yaptırılmıştır. Bu havuz Kıbrıs adasının şeklindedir, Kıbrıs''ı sembolize etmiştir. Kıbrıs''ı unutmadık, unutmayacağız anlamını taşımaktadır. Artık Kıbrıs''ı unutmadığımızı ispatlamanın vakti gelmiştir.

----------

